# can you eat mac tuna or is it just for bait?



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I through what i thought was a bonito in the bag today but when i got home i realised it was a small mac tuna, first one i have caught in sydney, the water must be warm. 
Has any one eaten one of these, i know they are good for bait but the wife prefers me to bring home dinner.

cheers 
Kerry


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Grant recommends blanching the sliced fillets by brief immersion in hot water, steaming and serving with a white sauce. Sounds a bit old school to me.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I was always told they were crap to eat, but last time we went out in the boat we kept some to try in the smoker. They were actually very good and ill definately keep more to cook that way in the future. Any oily fish seems to cook very well when done in the fish smoker.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeh, i had heard that smoking was the way to go with them but as i haven't got a smoker at the moment this baby is looking a lot like bait.

thanks guys i will do some very large strip baits and see what happens.

Kerry


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Sepaking of a long lasting bait, an older fisho mate made a suggestion for shelled prawns he reackons are deadly for whiting/bream, I'm going to lay it down here while I remember it.

Basically (If I remember this right) one gets a screw top glass jar (or placcy perhaps) puts 1/2 inch of salt in the bottom. Then, a layer of prawns, followed by a layer of sugar, prawns again, salt, prawns again, suger etc etc to the top of the jar.

Apparently this will keep unrefrigerated for months, the dehydrated prawns are quite tough and will stick on the hook when the little fish nibble at it.

I haven't trued it yet, but I imagine the salt/sugar mixture would also make a decent attractant as all the prawn juices would be lockey upin the crystals which would dissolve almost immediately in the water.

Picturing the prawns I imagine theyre a little like old school scented soft plastics :mrgreen:


----------

